# Worst Con Experience?



## switches (Jul 4, 2020)

I've still not ever visited a furry convention, but I'm wondering what is the worst con experience you've ever had? Doesn't have to be a specifically furry convention either!


----------



## Stray_the_Kitsune (Jul 4, 2020)

I've only been to one convention and it wasn't bad, just a little boring. 

I had just moved back from Louisville to the Carolinas where I went from hanging out with, and meeting furs everyday to rarely finding another fur.

The one fur I knew asked me to go with him to FWA since it was his first con and he was new to the fandom. I went, spent my half(crazy money btw), chatted a bit, got some food, waited on elevators. 

It was basically like a big fur meet, but not nearby where you can make friends X3


----------



## Dinocanid (Jul 4, 2020)

This isn't really my "worst" experience as in it was horrible, it was just inconvenient.
At my first ever furry convention I was dropped off since it was over an hour's drive from where I lived and I couldn't stay in a hotel by myself or afford the cost. Since I wasn't interested in attending every single panel, there were several long hours of downtime where I could do nothing but sit around. Sleeping in the con space isn't allowed so I couldn't nap, and on one day my phone died and I didn't have access to a charger.

The following year I made sure to stay at the hotel.


----------



## Vinfang (Jul 4, 2020)

being boring is definitely a sin.


----------



## MrSpookyBoots (Jul 5, 2020)

I don't know if the experience was terrible, but there was this convention called "Shock-A-Con," a horror and science-fiction convention that took place for about seven years. Tickets were very pricey, and there was never much to do. The organizers got very minor horror and science fiction stars to appear at the convention itself. Some years they'd scrape the very bottom of the barrel and feature things like a random zombie from _The Walking Dead_ Season 2, Episode 3 or something really random.

I did get to meet Geretta Geretta from the film _Demons_ (1985), but that was the biggest name I could remember. Years later, they'd move to a larger venue and prices would increase while providing barely anything new. I only went three times to show support since it was a local convention, but I stopped going. So did everyone else. The convention hasn't been held since 2018 and it likely won't be coming back. I can understand why it failed.

I guess you could say the experience was more disappointing to me than anything else, but any other convention I've been to has been quite entertaining and enjoyable.


----------



## lemonadevik (Jul 5, 2020)

I went to my first furry con when I was fourteen and I was hit on by a 21+ year old (con badge has a white stripe if over 21). Other than that I've always had fun at cons. Well...2018 Megaplex I was supposed to be in floor wars but sprained hurt-hurt my ankle a few days prior to the con so that sucked too.


----------



## AceQuorthon (Jul 5, 2020)

Never been to a furry convention, but I was once at a comic book convention that they should have renamed to hentai convention. Was like 10% fun stuff and 90% fat neckbeards selling porn and weeb trash.


----------



## Valryth (Jul 5, 2020)

I haven't really had anything bad happen to me, or at least not to the extent that it would completely ruin the experience for me, but I've definitely experienced quite a bunch of questionable moments at cons. Not furry cons, none of those around here, but anime/gaming cons!

I used to cosplay, and there were times I cosplayed as female characters, and let's just say that the sort of male attention I attracted wasn't ideal. I don't really know why males are so horny, I wasn't even good at cosplaying when I was a kid (like, I doubt I even passed as a female?)

Some people were definitely _way too touchy _when it came to taking pictures, and I guess it's a matter of setting limits when it comes to that type of stuff. Oddly enough, the older I am, the less that's happened, but a year ago I cosplayed this character with very large breasts and I got quite a few comments on my fake knockers while I made my way to the con. I wonder if people could tell they were fake or not, or if well-endowed females always get that type of attention?

These were really just weird episodes for me, however. My worst con experience was probably the last con I went to, there was some lame friend drama going on and the con wasn't that good either. Then came coronavirus and I've never really been to any cons since, but I'd love to! We have no furry cons, and I still don't really know if I wanna attend one someday, but I guess it could be worth the try even if just so that I can say I've tried it! There's also the Final Fantasy XIV Fanfest cons, I'd _love _to attend one of those in the future! Would give me a great opportunity to work on a cosplay from the game, but that's probably a matter for another time.


----------



## Ashwolves5 (Jul 5, 2020)

Being cussed at because I declined to be in someone’s photo. I was just walking to the dealers den and this guy with his friend in pup gear ask if they could take a pic with me. I said no thanks and continued walking and they said some expletives as I did. I just ignored them and went to the hall.
Also I wasn’t in a costume, just leggings and a T-shirt, so it was very familiar to be catcalled which is disgusting.

Another time staying at a con hotel they had a big construction crew stay as well. Well I got the room near their block. The first night they got drunk hung out in the hallway. Had to tell them to hush three times and call the hotel during the quiet hours. Second night they did the same thing. Me and my husband could hear them as we got ready for bed. I’m guessing since I could hear them they could hear me too while talking to my husband in the room because I could hear one saying “I think there’s a woman in there” and a minute later one of them found out how to open our door. Luckily I was coming out the bathroom and saw it opening and rush to slam it closed. They all laughed but I was terrified. I made sure to use the deadbolt and latch lock after that. We told the convention and hotel what happened and they moved my room to a different one but they wouldn’t kick the construction crew out. I could still see them in other areas of the hotel and they took over the outdoor area because they finally got told off about being in the hallways. I was so uncomfortable around them but I guess they made too much money for the hotel to get rid of them.

There was also a time I had to take my husband to the hospital for dehydration due to food poisoning. Missed out all of the Sunday stuff.


----------



## otakunanon (Jul 8, 2020)

My worst con experience was the time an elevator I was riding in had stalled so for a good 10 minutes I was in this cramped hot small space. Guess that was a shared experience.


----------



## Ziggy Schlacht (Jul 14, 2020)

Probably being accosted by a dude trying to get money from us as we were getting food and what not away from the venue. Dumb ass friends aren't totally city people and were too polite to leave. Only cost me $5 to get him to go away at least. Granted, one of the people I split a room with that con probably had it worse later the night... Let's just say way too much booze.


----------

